# Substance abuse in remission vs Personal History of



## mwing124@gmail.com (Jul 23, 2019)

When would you use (ie: Opioid) substance use/dependence in remission (F11.21) or personal history of opioid use (generic Z86.59)? 
I am sure there is a medical definition of "in remission" vs "history of", however I am having a hard time finding it. Isn't there a DSM that defines in remission?

Thank you


----------



## Munzueta (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello,

one of the main things you have to know about "in remission" is that it can only be assigned "on the basis of provider documentation" meaning you only use a code with the character for "in remission" when the provide specifically states that. This is shown on the guidelines of ICD-10-CM under Chapter 5. In remission means the patient is not currently showing signs or symptoms of abuse or dependence of that particular substance, but its not fully "resolved" on its own. 

The way that I usually use the Z86.59 if the provider says that a patient a history of drug abuse/dependence and there is really nothing being provided or done in regards patient's substance problem as in medication management or therapy on the outside.

Hope this helps.


----------

